

YCombinator Fellowship List - jcrr

Hi,<p>My name is Juan Carlos CEO of piggate.com, I have thought that we can do a list with the name, description, url and linkedin of some co-founders.<p>Name: Piggate
Description: Mobile Payments for machine
url: piggate.com
Linkedin: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;es.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;juancarlosrodriguezrivas
======
masterkrang
I made a list of founder videos for the fellowship here, check it out:
[http://www.topchart.io/lists/ycombinator-
fellowship-2015-fou...](http://www.topchart.io/lists/ycombinator-
fellowship-2015-founder-videos)

------
brudgers
I hope you have the best of luck, Jaun Carlos.

------
paulina_g
Good luck!

